

Namecheap is down - B-Scan
http://namecheap.com/namecheap50x.html

======
amirmc
FWIW I got the following from them by email on the 19th about scheduled
maintenance for today (21st).

\-------------------------------

We’re writing to inform you about a scheduled maintenance window we have this
weekend to perform several important upgrades to the Namecheap site and
associated services.

During this upgrade, we will be installing a new storage platform to serve the
Namecheap site. This upgrade will allow us to better cope with high demand
during promotions and also accommodate for our growth.

The nature of this upgrade means several pieces of hardware need to be taken
offline and thus, the following will not be available:

    
    
      namecheap.com
      manage.namecheap.com
      Namecheap API
    

Maintenence window: 00:00 EST Monday 21st April until 07:00 EST Monday 21st
April (04:00-11:00 UTC)

SSL Certificate Activations, Renewal Activations and Reissues will be also
affected. We suggest performing these functions before or after the scheduled
maintenance

Existing DNS records, Email and URL forwarding features will work normally.
However, new entries cannot be added during the downtime.

DNS, Email Services and Hosting (shared servers, reseller services, dedicated
servers and VPS) will all remain operational. Our support team will be
available via chat and ticket systems.

Thank you for your understanding, Namecheap Engineering

